# Burn-in: Sport Mode? Drivelogic?



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

*Break-in: Sport Mode? Drivelogic?*

The stated rules for burn-in are: 

do not exceed 105
do not rev past 5500
do not use launch control
do not use drivelogic 5 or 6

Do people tend to keep it slow? Make sure they go up ot 105 every once in a while? Do folks use sport mode?

Rourke


----------



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

I just spoke with a service advisor who indicated that the 1200 mile service didn't need to be done immediately, but could be done anytime before 2500 miles. He didn't know whether or not I should wait until after the service to violate "burn-in" rules. 

He did say that the car should be driven pretty easy for the first *few* thousand miles. No redline shifting or really pushing it for a while. Is this true?

Also, the way I'm driving now I'm still one of the faster cars on the road. I probably don't push the pedal down past halfway, but I do push it down that far. Hell, I mostly am not reving past 4000 rpms, but this car is still not slow even driven that way. Should I be going real easy, or is it still okay to take it from 0 to 60 in 8-10 seconds-ish?

Rourke


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Let's see, these engines have been known to be somewhat fragile. They give you SPECIFIC directions on how to drive during the break in. So WHY wuold you do something different? Even if you may not fully agree.

And then also, why would you ever put it out in public that you aren't following the break in? 

No full throttle.

No more than 5500 RPM

No more than 105

What is so hard to understand?


----------



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

I am following those rules. I'm just wondering if people go above and beyond what's written in those rules. I wonder also what people do above 1200 miles. 

Rourke


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never heard of "burn in". 

I'm guessing it's another way to say "break in"????


----------



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

Yes. Break-in.


----------



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

I mean, how sensitve is it? Do I need to be paranoid about how far I push the throttle down even if I'm reacting for a second in an "emergency" situation? I've not had this happen yet, but I I'm wondering how paranoid to be during burn-in.

Also, what if you downshift and it spikes the revs barely above 5500 briefly? With closed thottle? Should I avoid any downshifts that are at all questionable?

I commute 40 miles each way on a highway where traffic is moving around 80 most of the time. Is it valid to vary gears between 4 and 6 (revs well below 5000) to vary engine speed? 

I can do 100 in 5th gear without the revs being above 5000. Should I still avoid this?

Thanks,
Rourke


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

rourkem said:


> I mean, how sensitve is it? Do I need to be paranoid about how far I push the throttle down even if I'm reacting for a second in an "emergency" situation? I've not had this happen yet, but I I'm wondering how paranoid to be during burn-in.
> 
> Also, what if you downshift and it spikes the revs barely above 5500 briefly? With closed thottle? Should I avoid any downshifts that are at all questionable?
> 
> ...


Like Pinecone said...Why...Just do what the factory advises..

There are alot of good breakin techniques, that dealerships/factory won't specify..So to your question, "How Sensitive?" Not very, as long as you're doing what the factory suggests..

Other breakin techniques:
1) Use gears(downshifts) to slow you down..The engine needs to break in on "deceleration" as well...but don't drop gears past 5500
2)no constant long duration speeds, no interstate driving, and do not use cruise control..
3)drag out acceleration through the gears when upshifting, as in don't mat the throttle and shift at 4k and think that you're abiding the factory suggestions..
4)6 spd manual-you're breaking in the tranny too, don't jam the gears in, use full clutch, and easy gear selector into gear allowing the syncros to spin up..
5)SMG-dunno...just use it, and probably in different modes, but that will effect engine breaking..i.e. shift points..never owned one, so again..I couldn't tell you..
6)be sure to have good even tires pressure in the rear..use factory specs in the door...You could completely kill your rear diff, and it may never drive straight under acceleration again..

Then there's always the other one...
Abuse it like you're going to use it...but I think that was thought out by ignorant ******** with Ford trucks...

As for after the 1200 checkup...I still went easy on the motor..progessively digging into more and more revs..and probably didn't hit full redline until 3200..and have rarely hit redline since..I now have almost reached my first service, a bit over 10k...I topped out once, and never again..was passing 170ish(speedo) before shutting it down...I usually shift no higher than 6k..Not much more performance left after 6k, so why do it?


----------



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

> 3)drag out acceleration through the gears when upshifting, as in don't mat the throttle and shift at 4k and think that you're abiding the factory suggestions..


By that you mean don't floor it and just shift early, right? But half throttle (or less) and a shift at up to 5k is good, right?

Avoiding interstates is impossible for me. My commute is an hour with use of the interstates. I can't drive local roads to and from work everyday.

Rourke


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

rourkem said:


> By that you mean don't floor it and just shift early, right? But half throttle (or less) and a shift at up to 5k is good, right?
> 
> Avoiding interstates is impossible for me. My commute is an hour with use of the interstates. I can't drive local roads to and from work everyday.
> 
> Rourke


Yes..

I would suggest constantly varying speeds on interstate long hauls...I would see it to be aggrivating for yourself as well as others behind you, but it would be better than wearing a 65 MPH groove in the cylinder walls, and then later wearing on the piston rings, then loosing the 11.5:1 compression ratio that makes 333 at the crank possible... :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Using various gears while in cruise mode is fine. BTW you can hit about 95 in 4th at 5500 RPM. 

If you have to punch it to save the car, punch it and don't worry. But don't be doing it "just a little" because it must be OK.

If you screw up a downshift and over rev, not good, but not the end of the world. Smack yourself and don't do it again.

Also during break in DO hit 5500 every so often. Not full throttle, but do use a bit of throttle. Total granny driving is not good either.

As for after 1200 mile service, gradually increase max revs, and towards max throttle. Don't redline it at full throttle leaving the service center thinking you are fine.


----------

